# Test: Gratis-Virenschutz schützt nicht zuverlässig



## sascha (29 Juni 2013)

*Gratis Virenschutz im Test: Computerbild hat die beliebten Schutzprogramme Avira Free Antivirus, AVG und Avast sowie Microsofts Defender unter die Lupe genommen. Ergebnis: Die kostenlosen Virenwächter bieten allenfalls eine Grundausstattung. Zuverlässigen Schutz im Internet bieten sie aber nicht.*

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2013/06/test-gratis-virenschutz-schutzt-nicht-zuverlassig-7736


----------



## jupp11 (30 Juni 2013)

Im Hause Springer scheint man unterschiedlicher Meinung zu Avira zu sein
http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/...erheit-Download-Gratis-Programme-1153794.html


> 21.06.2013,
> Virenschutz, Firewall & Co.PC-Schutz zum Nulltarif: Das sind die besten Gratis-Programme
> ....
> Avira Free Antivirus schützt Sie vor Schadprogrammen wie Viren, Würmern, Trojanern und Rootkits.


http://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/webwe...nschutz-reicht-ploetzlich-nicht-mehr-aus.html


			
				28.06.13  PC-Sicherheit   schrieb:
			
		

> *Avira Free Antivirus 2013: *
> Ausgerechnet beim Erkennen von bislang unbekannten Schädlingen machte Avira keine gute Figur. Wer die Software nutzt, hat ein etwa 15-mal höheres Infektionsrisiko als mit einer kostenpflichtigen Security-Suite


----------



## johinos (30 Juni 2013)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Im Hause Springer scheint man unterschiedlicher Meinung zu Avira zu sein
> http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/...erheit-Download-Gratis-Programme-1153794.html
> Virenschutz, Firewall & Co.PC-Schutz zum Nulltarif: Das sind die besten Gratis-Programme
> http://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/webwe...nschutz-reicht-ploetzlich-nicht-mehr-aus.html
> ...


Wenn das anders wäre, wäre ich aber stocksauer! Wofür zahle ich denn bei der kostenpflichtigen, wenn die Free-Version nicht deutlich schlechter ist?

Einen Widerspruch sehe ich bei den beiden Äußerungen aus dem Hause Springer eher nicht:
a) Vergleich kostenloser Programme
b) Vergleich Avira Free Antivirus mit einer kostenpflichtigen Security-Suite (also Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen - das Ergebnis steht vorher schon fest)

Mein persönliches Vergleichsergebnis: Bei kostenpflichtiger Version werden sofort nach Einschalten und mehrmals am Tag Updates geladen, bei der Free-Version mit viel Pech und ausgelastetem schmalem Server-Zugang den ganzen Tag über kein einziges...


----------



## Hippo (1 Juli 2013)

30.- € p.a. für eine Security Suite ist halt viiiiiiiel zu viel Geld für seine Computersicherheit ...
[sarkasmus off]


----------



## jupp11 (1 Juli 2013)

Wesentlich preiswerter
(sofern vorhanden und funktionsfähig....)


----------



## Hippo (1 Juli 2013)

Bei vielen mangelts aber schon an der Basisausstattung ...


----------



## jupp11 (1 Juli 2013)

Bei vielen hapert es schon an den simpelsten Verhaltensregeln:
http://www.vzhh.de/recht/302187/loeschen-loeschen-loeschen.aspx


			
				 © Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V Stand vom Freitag schrieb:
			
		

> *Löschen, löschen, löschen!*
> Uns erreicht derzeit eine wahre Flut von Anfragen zu dubiosen Zahlungsaufforderungen per E-Mail – von bekannten Unternehmen wie Groupon, Libri oder Paypal, aber auch von Rechtsanwaltskanzleien oder Inkassobüros. Das Perfide – viele der Firmen gibt es zwar, sie haben aber mit den Mails nichts zu tun.
> *Den Betrug erkennen*
> Absender der Fake-Rechnungen sind private Mail-Adressen, die Firmennamen sind häufig falsch geschrieben. Angehängt ist zumeist eine Zip-Datei, die oft Viren enthält, die den Computer schädigen, oder Trojaner, die Daten ausspähen. Unser dringender Rat: Keine Zip-Datei öffnen, wenn Sie den Absender nicht kennen.


----------



## Hippo (1 Juli 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Ich sag da immer: Wie zum Teufel finden manche den Schalter vom PC/Handy ohne Blindenhund...
> Horrorvision:
> 1. Schritt: Herabsetzung des Wahlalters auf 16
> 2. Schritt: Herabsetzung der Geschäftsfähigkeit auf 16
> 3. Schritt: Heraufsetzung der finanziellen Haftung der Eltern für die Kinder von 18 auf mindestens 30


 
Aus dem Thread bei dem es um diese ZIP-File-Rechnungen geht ...


----------



## Flor90 (17 Juli 2013)

Hi, also dass kostenlose Antivirenprogramme keinen sicheren Schutz bieten, habe ich auch schon gehört. Ich würde auch eher zu kostenpflichtiger Software tendieren. Wer sich für das Thema interessiert, bekommt hier eine gute Vergleichsbasis.




modedit: werbelink gelöscht


----------



## haudraufundschluss (26 Juli 2013)

Wieso testet Computerbild eigentlich den Windows Defender?
Microsoft hat gar nicht den Anspruch, den als Antivirenlösung anzubieten. Dafür gibt´s ja als freie Version die Microsoft Security Essentials.


----------

